# Which concerts have you been to? Which artists have you seen live?



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

I've seen... 

Atreyu (twice)
Mindless Self Indulgence
Linkin Park (twice) <3<3
Styles of Beyond
Madina Lake
Skindred
Busta Rhymes
Funeral for a Friend
My Chemical Romance (twice)
HIM
Julien-K
The Bravery
Saosin
10 Years
Chris Cornell
Ashes Divide
Hawthorne Heights
Armor for Sleep
Taking Back Sunday
Placebo
The Bled
Joss Stone
Natasha Bedingfield
Smokey Robinson (old guy)
Al Green (another old guy... "Let's Stay Together")


Most of them, I saw at Warped Tour or Projekt Revolution. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My fave: Linkin Park, & Atreyu! MSI as well... lots of fun.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm, well of course a few local bands, as well as...
We The Kings
The Secret Handshake
Cobra Starship
Hinder
Incubus
Papa Roach
Buckcherry
The Exies
Backstreet Boys

I think that's all.
I had to edit, because I definitely forgot that my first concert was the backstreet boys! I don't remember who opened for them though. xD


----------



## jayleelah (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I've seen :

The NKOTB (when I was 15, 16), first concert ever (please come to Belgium guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mama jay needs to see Joey!)
Michael Jackson (Dangerous tour)
Keith Sweat
Anastasia
Alicia Keys
Stevie Wonder
Matt Houston (french singer, dayum that concert sucked!)
112
Destiny's child
Usher (twice)
The Fugees (twice)
Boyz II Men
Aerosmith (Steve Vai opening with a crazy singer who should've just shut it up)
Can I say Janet Jackson ? I still have the tickets to prove it. But she cancelled after 9.11. Ok, I didn't have the chance to see her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and some local groups and singers.

Oh yeah I forgot that A-hole of R Kelly (one hour late, backstage most of the time)


----------



## amelia.jayde (Sep 27, 2008)

Britney Spears
Twista
Ciara
Mindless Self Indulgence
The Birthday Massacre

and i'm going to see Silverstein, Chiodos, Alesana and Escape The Fate next month


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Sep 27, 2008)

My favorites:
Ani Difranco
Tegan and Sara

and I'm going to see Ani again in 4 days ... so excited!

Concerts I went to for fun with friends:
Carrie Underwood
Brad Paisley
Sugarland
Toby Keith
Kenny Chesney
more I can't think of


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahaha I feel so lame, I've only been to one, which was Bon Jovi last year. I've seen a couple local bands too.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 27, 2008)

I've seen the Smashing Pumpkins so many times as they are my absolute favorite!!!!

Billy Corgan twice on his solo tour in 05.
Gliss, The Crimea, Linda Strawberry. 
Bush, Cake, Sugar Ray, 311 and Incubus at the End of Summer Weenie Roast back in High School. 
Green Day back in my punk days. I'm talking way back in 95 when I had pink hair. I was in Middle School.
I've seen the Bluegrass Band Blue Highway more times than I can count because their Banjo player is an Avery County Native like me. 
Saw George Jones at the Sountern Womens show back in the day. My Grandmother and her best friend took me. I was 5 or 6 at the time. 
But my first concert was RATT with my mother when I was just a youngin. Gotta love the 80's.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

I have only seen a few 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My favourite was Faithless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love them and when I was younger I went and seen Steps haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would kill to see My chemical romance though.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 27, 2008)

Um. Supertramp (lol), Metallica, Medadeth... And a few other that I can't remember at Gigantour. I was in a weird place when I went to that so I don't remember a whole lot.


----------



## Rennah (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_Um. Supertramp (lol), Metallica, Medadeth... And a few other that I can't remember at Gigantour. I was in a weird place when I went to that so I don't remember a whole lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooooh Metallica! How was it?


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 27, 2008)

Last concert I went to was Green Day with My Chemical Romance (I'm kinda lame like that).  It was pretty awesome!  I'd like to go to more concerts, but they tend to be so expensive and my priorities generally lie elsewhere.  Someday though, I'll get out more.


----------



## jenntoz (Sep 27, 2008)

Let's see if my brain is working enough to remember, lol
Madonna
Janet Jackson
Motley Crue
Aerosmith
Eric Clapton
Elton John
Billy Joel
Cream
Heart
The Black Crowes
Sheryl Crow
The Eagles
Poison
The Rolling Stones
Backstreet Boys
Sugar Ray
Bon-Jovi
Lenny Kravitz
Melissa Etheridge
Counting Crows
Gwen Stefani
Peter Gabriel
Bruce Springsteen
Pink Floyd
Robert Plant
Michael Jackson
10,000 Maniacs
Bob Dylan
George Michael
U2


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2008)

I've seen:
Beyonce
Justin Timberlake and Timbaland


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 27, 2008)

The Roots
Bilal
D'Angelo
Res
Erykah Badu
Raphael Saadiq
Jill Scott
Floetry
Evelyn Champagne King
Patti Labelle
The Fugees
Common
Mos Def
Talib Kweli
Gangstarr
Dead Prez
MeShell Ndgeocello
Omar 
India.Arie
Anthony David
Joi
Anthony Hamilton
Kelly Price
Dave Hollister
N'Dambi
Silk
DRS ( haha! where are they now?)
Intro (R.I.P. always, Kenny Greene)
Jaguar Wright
Jazzyfatnastees
Julie Dexter
Hi-Five (R.I.P. Tony Thompson)
Amp Fiddler
Tortured Soul
Eric Roberson
Twista
Nina Sky
Kindred the Family Soul


I know I'm forgetting a few, because going to concerts is my favorite hobby aside from reading... :-/

I have go to see Stevie Wonder, Janet Jackson, Rahsaan Patterson, and Lalah Hathaway, Maze, , RHCP, Tenacious D ( haha) , and Mint Condition now, and I might be able to live peacefully for the rest of my days after doing so =P


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 27, 2008)

I been too... this is old and new... haha

Up in smoke tour with Emineum and Doctor Dre
Snoop Dog
Kid Rock
Elton John
Aerosmith
E-40 ( most recent)
took my daughter to the jonus brothers! haha, Im sure hannah montona is next when she comes to town!


----------



## concertina (Sep 27, 2008)

The Monkee's 
Journey
Styx x 2
Reo Speedwagon
Tori Amos
Ghostland Observatory x 2
Regina Spektor
Arcade Fire
The Killers
Joss Stone
Wilco
Queens of the Stone Age
Blonde Redhead
LCD Soundsystem
Ziggy Marley
Robert Earl Keen
Yo La Tengo
Asleep at the Wheel
Eisley x 2
The Myriad
Mute Math
Kanye West
N.E.R.D.
Rhianna
Lupe Fiasco
Boston
The Secret Handshake
Nine Inch Nails
Ani Difranco

And this coming month, I'll be seeing Nine Inch Nails and The Secret Handshake again, AND! see NKOTB for the first time!! Yay!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 27, 2008)

Phew this will so date me with regards to the boyband era. I'll prob be forgetting something.

-NSYNC (4 times--several diff tours)
-98* & Jessica Simpson (back in 99 when her and Nick started dating??)
-Christina Aguilera/Mytown/SoulDecision --any Canadians remember the psykoblast tours?
-SoulDecision, Snow, B4-4 (another psykoblast)
-Jake
-Justin Timberlake & Timbaland w. opening act Good Charlotte (2 times) Freaking awesome shows. Went to one one night, then they had a second concert the second day and there were VIP tickets left so I bought one that night and went to the 2nd concert. iwasthisclose to the stage. FUN!
-NKOTB in '09!!

those are the ones that stand out for me.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 27, 2008)

I saw:Journey3x(wish Steve Perry was still in,I'm totally in love with him),Aerosmith w/Kid Rock and Run DMC opening,Aerosmith with Motley Crue,Poison and Cinderella,Poison w/Vince Neil,Joan Jett,Def Leppard,Transiberian Orchestra and Marilyn Manson.And of course my dad's rock band many many times who has done shows with for instance Rick Deringer


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 27, 2008)

Ooh, Transiberian Orchestra is fantastic!!  I've seen them, too.  I can't wait to see them again!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Sep 27, 2008)

Tons and tons and tons of local bands!

Back in 2006 or 2005, can't remember, I went to Give it a Name, and saw:

Taking Back Sunday (which had been my favorite band for years and years)
Billy Talent
Goldfinger
Underoath
Panic! at the Disco (THEY SUCKED LIVE OMG)
The Bled
Angels and Airwaves
Aiden
My Chemical Romance
We are Scientists
Gym Class Heroes
Men, Women and Children (I think their name was ... )
Lostprophets
Silverstein
The Ataris
Atreyu
Thrice
Say Anything
The Blackout
Bayside
Hundred Reasons
Classic Case
The Honorary Title
Paramore
Drive By

PHEW. I think that was it. My favorites were Taking Back Sunday, Goldfinger, Underoath and Billy Talent. By FAR.

Then, for the Quart festival 2006, I saw:
Arctic Monkeys
Tool
Depeche Mode
Flogging Molly (MOST FUN CONCERT EVER. They even talked to us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
The Raconteurs
Wolfmother
Death Cab for Cutie (This concert was so cute, someone blew tons of bubbles, and it was just so fitting and awwww)
I MISSED MUSE THOUGH. Grrrrrrrr. Sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Oh, and again; tons og local bands and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Annnnndddd, Mark Knopfler! Mark Knopfler was amazing.

OH OH OH, and Johnny Logan! Man oh man, does that guy crack some dirty jokes!


----------



## panther27 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^^I know TSO is amazing!I am actually going to see them again Nov 30,I can't wait.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you see when the guitarist was on a raised platform?Loved it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 27, 2008)

I missed last year's concert (poo), but I'm definitely going this year.  I think they'll be here about a week or so before you catch them.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 27, 2008)

I've see a lot of local bands here in Ottawa. Out of the big names, as far as I can remember I've seen:

Bonjovi
Back Strees Boys (back in 1998)
Hedley
Aakon
U2

I really want to see Linkin Park at some point...
Sean Paul


----------



## Kinderwhore (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll try to do this somewhat chronologically, I think.

Toto
Elton John
Spice Girls
Backstreet Boys
Marillion x I don't even know
PJ Harvey
Manic Street Preachers x 2
Mew
Eminem
Porcupine Tree x A LOT
Pure Reason Revolution
Kaizers Orchestra
Opeth
The Cure
Mike Patton/Christian Fennesz
Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds
Steve Lukather
Mike Patton's Mondo Cane

I feel like I'm missing a bunch, but those are what I can think of right now.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I missed last year's concert (poo), but I'm definitely going this year. I think they'll be here about a week or so before you catch them._

 
Oooh that is exciting!I can't wait.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 28, 2008)

Britney Spears
Taking Back Sunday
Underoath
Armor For Sleep
Metro Station 
The Maine

I have not been to many I would love to see more!


----------



## kittykit (Sep 29, 2008)

Franz Ferdinand
Metallica
Ministry
No Doubt
The Rasmus
Pet Shop Boys 
Body Count 

Others:
Above & Beyond
Ferry Corsten
San & Jan Johnston


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 29, 2008)

mini concert @ school...Monteco (R&B singer from the 90s) came to our school and perform a few songs. Immature was supposed to be there also but cancelled.


----------



## MzEmo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmm ive seen:

armor for sleep
hello goodbye
underoath
thursday
senses fail
paramore
chiodos
scary kids scaring kids
emery 
the devil wears prada
the starting line
the almost
set your goals


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 29, 2008)

gary allen
kevin fowler x 3
black crowes
merle haggard x 2
garth brooks
trisha yearwood
neal mccoy
vince gill
randy travis
lonestar
leann rhimes
jo dee messina
tracy byrd
chris ledeoux
terri clark
miranda lambert
cross canadian ragweed
eli young band
Mickey and the Motorcars
No Justice
Stony LaRue
Randy Rogers Band
Hank Williams Jr.

There are more, I just don't remember them all. :/


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 29, 2008)

Aerosmith
Ted Nugent
Elton John
3 Doors Down x3
Nickelback
12 Stones
Bob Seger
Matchbox 20
Chicago 
Reba McEntire/Brooks N Dunn
Dixie Chicks/JoDee Messina
Shinedown
Dave Matthews Band
Tim McGraw

I'm sure there's more, but can't remember them


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 29, 2008)

Tori Amos - 2 or 3 times
Sarah Mclachlan
Lilith Fair
Jacksoul 2x
MIA!!! Amazing concert 
Whitney Houston

Really would DIE to see
Sade - I will kill for this
Amy Winehouse.. sober please!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Sep 29, 2008)

Gwen Stefani/Akon
Cafe Tacuba

and thats about it. yup. lol


----------



## brianjenny17 (Sep 29, 2008)

Plain White T's
SECONDHAND SERENADE <---- favorite<3
Secondhand Serenade was actually the opener for PWT in Six Flags i think me and my friends were the only people who knew who he was at the time .. my stood in the POURING RAIN for 2 hours to see him .. then we left the PWT showing early and walked around and RAN INTO HIM he talked to us for a while then went on a roller coaster with us .. it was magic<3 lol


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 29, 2008)

Moist/I Mother Earth
Bif Naked (3 times)
Supertramp
Wide Mouth Mason
Econoline Crush (5 times in 10 years)
Default
State of Shock
Incubus
3 Doors Down
Hinder
Staind
Foo Fighters (my favourite band!)
Van's Warped Tour (too many to list)
Virgin Fest (2 days - standouts were The Killers, My Chemical Romance, Billy Talent, Rise Against, Mute Math, AFI, Hot Hot Heat, Metric)
Hot Hot Heat (3 times)
Matt Good (New Year's Eve 1999 concert, amazing!)
Justin Timberlake, Timbaland and Good Charlotte

There are more, but I was probably drunk in a bar and can't remember at the moment.  =P

Upcoming: Sheryl Crow on Wednesday and NKOTB in November.  Woot!


----------



## katina (Sep 29, 2008)

pearl jam
danzig
creed
disturbed
nine inch nails
black crowes
tonic
goo goo dolls
static-x
korn
chimaira
behemoth
10 years
seven mary three
fuel
type o negative
queens of the stoneage(they suck)
dashboard confessional

will add more when I remember them...


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 30, 2008)

I haven't been to that many
Christina Aguilera (tv Christmas special in 98 or 99)
Christina Aguilera/Justin Timberlake (Justified/Stripped tour)
Maroon 5
Justin Timberlake (Future Sex Love Show tour)
Pink (^Justin's opening act)
Nelly Furtado
Some spanish concert that had a lot of latino groups/singers (went with my sis)
Also I went to the 2001 Grammys, I sat in the 3rd row with all the celebrities and came out on tv! Nelly (the rapper) even talked to me. So I got to see a lot of the performances, including the Eminem/Elton John performance (remember that?)

I think there's more but I can't remember.


----------



## BarrelOfDonkeys (Oct 1, 2008)

O-Town
Sugar Jones
Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Manda-la (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh jeez. I've only ever been to one concert which was Simple Plan and Gob and The Salads opened. That was back when I was THE BIGGEST Simple Plan fangirl ever. Good times lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was supposed to go see The Who with my dad when they came by a couple of years ago (He's only ever missed one concert that they've played here) but sadly we couldn't get tickets


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2008)

As far as I can recall...

Godsmack (x 2)
Staind
Cold
Systematic
Sinistar
Rob Zombie
Motograter
Hotwire
Twisted Method
Grade 8
Momento
The Datsuns
Chevelle
Marilyn Manson (x 6)
Disturbed
KoRn (x 2)
Ozzy Osbourne
S.T.U.N.
Queens of the Stone Age (x 2)
30 Seconds to Mars (x 2)
Nina Hagen
Peaches (x 2)
Bauhaus
nine inch nails (x 3)
Drowning Pool
Tantric
Tubring
The Birthday Massacre
Mindless Self Indulgence (x 2)
Aiden
H.I.M.
The Gravetones (x 3)
Alkaline Trio
The Adicts
Skinny Puppy
Grinderman
Slayer (x 2)
Meshuggah
Ministry (x 2)

Wow, this was hard. I'm sure there are more, but I can't remember.


----------



## Willa (Oct 1, 2008)

I've seen many concerts... I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Backstreet Boys - 14 times (2 more to come)
N Sync - 2 times
98 Degrees - 2 times
Spice Girls
Britney Spears
Girlicious
Mandy Moore
Mariah Carey

Metallica
Green day

Snoop Dogg - 3 times
Busta Rhymes - 2 times
Kurupt
Tha Licks
Ice Cube
Nas
Talib Kweli - 2 times
Ja Rule (LOL)
Angie Martinez
Sean Paul

Can't remember who else...


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bush
Veruca Salt
Aerosmith
No Doubt (I think three times?  Can't remember for sure!)
Sugarland (twice)
Kenny Chesney
Brooks & Dunn
Spice Girls
Maroon 5 (twice)
Foo Fighters
Wyclef Jean
Eve 6
Harvey Danger
Blink-182
The B-52s
Stone Temple Pilots
Godsmack
Semisonic
Third Eye Blind (twice)
Jewel
James Blunt
Red Hot Chili Peppers
The Offspring
Silverchair

Ugh, I've seen so many acts, especially when I went to the HFStival years and years ago, 1998 to 2002, before the station changed over to Hispanic rock and rap and the "regular" HFS moved to a different station.  They used to only play music from 10pm to 5am on that station too!  Didn't bother with the festivals after that because they weren't nearly as huge and awesome as they used to be!  That's all I can think of right now!


----------



## SuSana (Oct 1, 2008)

-usher x2
-destiny's child
-kanye west x3
-pitbull
-daddy yankee
-christina aguilera
-alicia keys x2
-pussycat dolls
-rhianna
-n.e.r.d
-ludacris
-ice cube
-mariah carey 
-ne-yo x2
-gwen stefani
-no doubt
-lupe fiasco
-pink
-rick ross
-sean kingston
-ja rule
-xzibit
-shaggy
-dj quik
-nelly
-mary j. blige
-jurassic 5
-jagged edge x2
-kurupt
-outkast
-frankie j
-john legend
-danity kane
-akon

Next week NKOTB!!  woohoooooo

I know there are more but I can't remember.  I wish I would have put something down on paper when I started because it was about 10 years ago and I don't remember the first ones.

I love going to concerts


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would love to see Maroon 5 in concert, but the SO doesn't care for them


----------



## Korms (Oct 1, 2008)

Let's see what I can remember (I'll try to only list what I think are well known bands/acts, I have seen a *lot* of unknown and local bands)...

Metallica (x2), Placebo, Marilyn Manson (x2), Sepultura, Queens of the Stone Age (x2), Monster Magnet, HIM, Reel Big Fish, Ministry, Dan Le Sac vs. Scroobius Pip (x2), Sick of it All (x4), From Autumn To Ashes, Dizzee Rascal, Wisdom in Chains, Disturbed, KISS, CKY, Send More Paramedics (x2), Lethal Bizzle, Anthrax, Napalm Death, Tiger Army, Rage Against The Machine, Judas Priest, Hatebreed, Mad Caddies, Slipknot, Incubus (x2), Agnostic Front, Madball (x2), Dillinger Escape Plan, Biffy Clyro, Terrorvision, Ben Harper, Motorhead, The Wildhearts, 36 Crazyfists.... 

I have a pretty varied taste in music but I tend to go to a lot of small Hardcore shows and I don't think anyone on here will have heard of most of the bands, so I have omitted them from the list but included some of the more well known ones (Agnostic Front, Madball etc.).  I've also been to a few festivals over the years, which is an even bigger list in itself!


----------



## Blushbaby (Oct 12, 2008)

Jodeci - Unfortunatly not in their heyday (my parents wouldn't let me) and cos I was THE biggest fan of theirs as a teen, I had to go see them to relive my childhood!! Oh lawd ....how disappointing was this. Devante's a certified crackhead!

Usher - Confessions tour. He was amazing!! Worth every penny.

Mariah Carey - As loopy as she is, girl can siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing!! She sounded exactly the same as she did on her CDs. Amazing!

Missy Elliot - Terrible stage presence, wandered off into the crowd leaving the stage empty for about 10 mins. Unprofessional!

Dizzee Rascal - UK talent at its best! His show rivalled Ushers and that's saying sumthin'!

Ginuwine - I didn't even wanna go, but the ticket was free, so hey! He was crap and was yelling shit into the mic that the 15/16 yr olds there shouldn't have been hearing - and I'm no prude!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 12, 2008)

I went to the Spice Girls reunion for my birthday last year

going to madonna on november second!!!


----------



## caitlin1593 (Feb 22, 2009)

We The Kings (3x)
Cobra Starship (2x)
Katy Perry
Paramore (3x)
The Cab
The Maine
There For Tomorrow
Versa Emerge
Forever The Sickest Kids
The Starting Line
The Almost
Pennywise
The Secret Handshake
The Color Fred
Jimmy Eat World
Valencia
Anarbor
Cute Is What We Aim For
Sing It Loud
Meg & Dia
Bon Jovi

and like 10 more I can't remember and it's REALLY bothering me! haha


----------



## BloodMittens (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh geez. Erm...

FOB (2) - BEFORE they were popular, like back in 2001 at some weird bar/venue with some friends. I've seen them twice live. Once there and once at Solider Field.
Cradle of Filth (2)
Ozzy Osboune/Black Sabbath (4)
Dimmu Borgir (2)
Behemoth (1)
Bleeding Through (2)
Still Remains (1)
36 Crazy Fists (1)
DevilDriver (3)
Opeth (1)
Lamb of God (3)
Slipknot (2)
Every Time I Die (6)
Gwar (2)
Suffocation (2)
Napalm Death (1)
Arch Enemy (1)
Otep (1)
Mushroomhead (4)
Dope (5)
Murderdolls (1)
NIN (3)
Manson (1)
Dead to Fall (4)
Judas Priest (1)
Metallica (1)
Black Dahlia Murder (1)
System of a Down (3)
And a few more... can't remember off the top of my head...


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 23, 2009)

i have seen:
paul mc cartney (2) <33
bon jovi (awesome time!) <33
ringo starr and his all star band
cher
random local bands.

nothing too major but i HAVE to see brad paisley this summer.


----------



## ABB113 (Feb 23, 2009)

N*SYNC (a few times...lol...I was young...)
The Rolling Stones (twice)
Coldplay
Madonna
The Police
Justin Timberlake


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 23, 2009)

Too many to list.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Let's see if my brain is working enough to remember, lol
Madonna
Janet Jackson
Motley Crue
Aerosmith
Eric Clapton
Elton John
Billy Joel
Cream
Heart
The Black Crowes
Sheryl Crow
The Eagles
Poison
The Rolling Stones
Backstreet Boys
Sugar Ray
Bon-Jovi
Lenny Kravitz
Melissa Etheridge
Counting Crows
Gwen Stefani
Peter Gabriel
Bruce Springsteen
Pink Floyd
Robert Plant
Michael Jackson
10,000 Maniacs
Bob Dylan
George Michael
U2_

 
You seem pretty close to my age, but maybe a little younger. I've seen:

The Dave Clark Five
Sonny & Cher
Rigeouteous Brothers
Canned Heat
Jethro Tull
Uriah Heap
Todd Rundgren
Black Sabbath
Molly Hatchet
Alice Cooper

Sandy


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 24, 2009)

If I seriously tried to list every band I've seen, it would take me all fucking day. I'll try and list the ones that stand out most.

Nine Inch Nails 
Dillinger Escape Plan (8 times I think? Yeah I'm obsessed.)
Between the Buried and me (3-4 times?)
Horse the Band
Andrew WK
Hatebreed (2-3x)
Slayer
cKy (twice)
The Bled
Joe Jack Talcum of The Dead Milkmen (what in the oldschool!! it was free, too!!)
Evergreen Terrace (a lot)
Unknown Hinson (from the Squidbillies on Adult Swim! Hilarious!)
Avenged Sevenfold (before they sucked)
Throwdown
God Forbid
Lamb of God
Man Man (AMAAAZING!!!)
Walls of Jericho
Caliban (twice)
Norma Jean
Incubus
Dieselboy (the dj, not the band)
Keoki
Murder By Death
Every Time I Die
Converge

I can't remember. I go to a lot of hardcore and metal shows...but I've seen most everyone I want to see at least once. Except a Mike Patton project. I'd freakin shit if I could see one of his bands live! Ohhhh I would've killed to see him when he was performing with Dillinger.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 24, 2009)

Add Cross Canadian Ragweed to my list.


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 10, 2009)

I just saw The Fray perform live when I went to The Tonight Show with Jay Leno taping last Monday!! They were amazing... hope to go to their tour this summer!!

Other concerts...
Jonny Lang
OAR
Dashboard Confessional
Kanye West
Justin Timberlake/ Christina Aguilera
Nsync


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_

Smashing Pumpkins (never again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 






May I ask why??? They are one of the best live bands out there. They have such an ambiance when they play live. Something that only one can dream of. At least that's how it was every single time I've seen them. Even the live concerts I have downloaded where 100% spectacular. They rock my socks and I am a die hard Pumpkins fan until my last breath. I bleed Pumpkin!!!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 10, 2009)

.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 10, 2009)

Just a bit of info for you. Billy places a HUGE amount of stress on himself. He is a perfectionist and he wants any and all to like him. Despite things that he may have said or done in the past. He is just as insecure as the next person and in some ways he is very juvenile in his actions and words. Don't read too much into his rant. His bark is much worse than his bite and like many who come from broken homes, he's full of piss and vinegar. But was the music good? I mean, did they rock it hard? Of course they did. They're the Pumpkins!!!


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Just a bit of info for you. Billy places a HUGE amount of stress on himself. He is a perfectionist and he wants any and all to like him. Despite things that he may have said or done in the past. He is just as insecure as the next person and in some ways he is very juvenile in his actions and words. Don't read too much into his rant. His bark is much worse than his bite and like many who come from broken homes, he's full of piss and vinegar. But was the music good? I mean, did they rock it hard? Of course they did. They're the Pumpkins!!! _

 
hes such a whiner.
i still love him.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 10, 2009)

Not as much as I do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Spacegirl ehh. I guess you got that from Spaceboy? I also go by CrystalChrome. 10 points if you can tell me what that's from.


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_But was the music good? I mean, did they rock it hard? Of course they did. They're the Pumpkins!!! _

 
I really want to say the music was good since you're clearly such a huge fan but er, *I* didn't enjoy it, anyway. Sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was more interested in looking at James Iha instead of listening to the Pumpkins. My husband thought it was great and has seen them again since but they're not my cup of tea.


----------



## meland2lilones (Mar 10, 2009)

MC Hammer...first concert when I was 10
Boyz II Men (x2)
TLC
Montell Jordan
Immature
Snoop Dogg
Eve
Blaque
Janet Jackson
Usher
Tyrese
Whitney Houston
Amy Grant
Lady Gaga..woot woot!!
Allyson
Morgan Page
Michelle Williams
Jes
Alina
Alex Young
Cybersutra...

and a few more I cant recall at the moment


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Usher
Justin Timberlake
Timbaland
Fergie
Black Eyed Peas
Common
Erykah Badu
Jason Mraz
John Mayer
Counting Crows
Sheryl Crow
Fairport Convention
Lauryn Hill
Jon B. (Wow that was back in the day)
Prince
James Morrison
and more that I can't remember. I love concerts too!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 13, 2009)

oooh...I just love live music. Probably has something to do with all that time i spent in Austin, TX. 

Nine Inch Nails (so, soooooo freakin' awesome)
Def Leppard
Foghat
Deep Purple
Cher
Aerosmith
Slipknot
Maroon 5
Carrie Underwood
Metallica
Brad Paisley
Cross Canadian Ragweed
Reckless Kelley
Ray Wylie Hubbard
The Donnas
Rascal Flatts
Josh Turner
B.B. King
Willie Nelson
Fergie

Bands/artists I must see before I die/they die....
Foo Fighters
Smashing Pumpkins
Red Hot Chili Peppers I've been a huge fan of theirs for....years and years...I *must see them live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Robert Plant/Led Zeppelin
U2
Paul McCartney
Tony Bennett


Tickets I have, but concerts are upcoming:
Fleetwood Mac
Keith Urban
DMB (super excited about this one!)

There are others...I just don't remember them.....might make changes when I remember...


----------



## Ernie (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm sure I can't remember all of them, I've been going to concerts since I was 16yo. It was so easy cause I live in NYC. Love the Garden! (MSG)

The Who ~ At least 16 times, maybe more
The Rolling Stones, 2
Bruce Springsteen, 2
Aerosmith, 3
Heart, 5/6
Ramones, many times at cbgb's
Blondie, 4
The Dictators
Led Zeppelin, 2
Queen, 2
Roy Orbison, 2
KD Lang, 4/5
Todd Rundgren
America
James Taylor, 4
Simon & Garfunkel, 3
The Everly Brothers
Carly Simon, 2
Joan Jett, 2
Temptations
4 Tops
Chuck Berry
U2
Fleetwood Mac
Al Green
Smoky Robinson
The Pretenders, 5
Traveling Wilburys
Rod Stewart, 3
David Bowie
Alice Cooper
Tom Petty
AC/DC
Black Sabbath
Beach Boys
Pat Benatar, 4
Kansas
Boston
Cheap Trick
The Clash, 2
Chicago
CCR
CSNY
Neal Young
Eric Clapton
Eagles, 2
Kinks
Kiss
Carole King
Ted Nugent~ under duress
The Knack,  I was in high school, loved that song, My Sharona
Bob Dylan
Lou Reed
Elton John
Wings
Lynyrd Skynyrd, 2
Steve Miller
Yes
Jethro Tull
Deep Purple
Van Morrison
Aretha Franklin
The Police, 2
ELO

Wow, never thought about it, but lot's of concerts in the last 30 years.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 15, 2009)

i've never been to one...but now... i got tickets for MJ's concert in london....yaaaay!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 15, 2009)

Ernie, I'm actually just so jealous. A lot of those folk don't play or tour anymore and I'd love to see a lot of them. Then again, most of my favourite artists died or split up before I was even born :/

My Chemical Romance
As I Lay Dying
Head Automatica (absolutely amazing)
DJ Glue (also amazing)
Robert Cray
Santana (fantastic show)
Beverley Knight
Aiden (his voice is 1000% better live)
All Time Low
Plain White Ts 
Dragonforce
Turisas
Rancid
Anberlin (amazing)
Dead Kids
Data Rock
Shiny Toy Guns
Does it offend you, yeah (I think that's what they're called!)
Belief System
Chromeo (fun show)
The Misfits (one of my favourite bands, but I wouldn't bother again)
Jimmy Eat World (more about the sound than the show)
Sparkadium
The Briefs
Hellogoodbye (these guys are lovely)
Between the Buried and Me
Goldblade (local band, brilliant guys)
Middle Finger Salute (crap)
Kill Hannah (boring)
The Beat (AWESOME. I literally skanked for 3 hours straight at this gig)
Bad Manners
Argy Bargy
Underoath (alright, but they didn't play much old stuff)
Orson

Probably more I can't remember haha. Next up is Give It a Name (Emery, Enter Shikari, The Academy Is..., The Blackout) next month and Oasis in June.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_i've never been to one...but now... i got tickets for MJ's concert in london....yaaaay!!_

 
wow I would love to go to that concert.  I think they said 11 tickets per second were being sold.  crazyness


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 15, 2009)

umm...

glassjaw
brand new
dillinger escape plan
bring me the horizon
this is hell
ruiner
down to nothing
taking back sunday
hellogoodbye
deez nuts
nfg
the secret handshake
set your goals
bane
the used
bloc party
foals
incubus
the suicide file
blink 182
cancer bats
say anything
cold world
converge
comeback kid
cursed
a day to remember
dashboard confessional
doomriders
18v
ETID
four year strong
FFAF
lostprophets
gallows
the get up kids
guns up
H2O
integrity
minus the bear
maylene & the sons of disaster
MLIW
the movielife
norma jean
outbreak
rise and fall
saves the day
throwdown
terror
underoath

theres more but i can't remember... had to go down my music list to remember hah.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 18, 2009)

I couldn't count em' all but a few of my favs are..

The Cure   
Depeche Mode
Echo & The Bunnymen
Gary Numan
KMFDM
Placebo
Duran Duran
The Cruxshadows


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 19, 2009)

I've not been to many rock concerts but I've seen ALOT of Dj's and electronic artists:

Nine Inch Nails - 3 x
Justice
Amon Tobin
Daft Punk
Tiesto
Armin Van Buurin
Paul Van Dyke
Gabriel + Dresden
UNKLE
M.I.A
Adam Freeland
Sister Bliss
Junkie XL
Infected Mushroom
Hallucinogen
Miss Kitten
Ellen Alien
The Prodigy
Yoji Biomechanika
Deisel Boy
Pendulum
Concord Dawn
Hybrid
Scot Project
Kid Koala
Kavinsky
Vitalic
Mauro Picotto
Modeselektor
Utah Saints
John B
Ferry Corsten
Meat Katie
Markus Shultz
SUN Project
Africa Islam
John 00 Flemming
Pete Tong
Cosmic Gate
Fugazii
Infusion
Zombie Nation

heapppps more but I can't remember at the moment :/ Perhaps I never will lol..


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_Ernie, I'm actually just so jealous. A lot of those folk don't play or tour anymore and I'd love to see a lot of them._

 
Same here. I would choose Ernie's list as my favourite so far - lucky lady!

I'm particularly jealous of seeing the Ramones at CBGB. I was lucky enough to see them a few times, including their last UK show, but of course that was in the days of CJ, not Dee Dee. Although I also was able to see Dee Dee solo and to make the trek from Scotland to NY to see some bands at CBGBs, I never managed to combine all 3 factors!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 
_The Misfits (one of my favourite bands, but I wouldn't bother again)_

 
I would go and see them again, but I know how you feel. I think Jerry has taken things to the point of becoming a caricature of himself and making the band into a bit of a pantomime act. Nevertheless, they're still entertaining and hey, everyone needs a cheesy photo of themselves with Jerry Only!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_Same here. I would choose Ernie's list as my favourite so far - lucky lady!
_

 
That's one of the few advantages of being older, I can't think of much else!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 21, 2009)

CSS 
 Metronomy 
 Joe Lean And The Jing Jang Jong
 Editors (for 10 minutes, but shh) 
 REM (again, only for a few minutes) 
 Amy Winehouse 
 Groove Armada 
 The Prodigy 
 Feeder 
 Kate Nash (she was shit) 
 We Are Scientists 
 Ian Brown  
 The Pogues  
 Aphex Twin (being pushed against the barriers in the front row - it was brilliant!) 
 Tricky 
 Battles 
 Hot Chip 
 My Morning Jacket 
 MGMT 
 Holy Fuck 
 Does it Offend You, Yeah? 
 Roses Kings Castles 
 Dirty Pretty things
Dan le Sac vs. Scroobius Pip


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 21, 2009)

Ooohhh! Editors. I love them!!!


----------



## magicmorgan (Mar 23, 2009)

Incubus
Hoobastank
Nine Inch Nails
The Format (was my absolute favorite band until they broke up right after they came to ABQ =( )
Sarah McLachlan (I wouldn't normally choose to go, but my mom paid for tickets)
Seal
Stephen Marley
Plain White T's

And a million local bands/touring bands that weren't that big


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Mar 23, 2009)

I would LOVE to see NIN. They're one of the first bands who made me want to explore rock/ industrial/ electronic music and I doubt I'd like the music I'm into now if it weren't for them.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Mar 23, 2009)

Aside from a bunch of local shows...

Brand New
Justin Timberlake (w/Good Charlotte opening)
Usher (I have some REALLY good pics if anyone's interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Lil Wayne (twice)
Jay-Z (who I'd LOVE to see again... best show I've seen)
Ne-Yo

Hmm... I think that might be it. I've got tickets to the Billy Joel/Elton John concert later this year, and Dane Cook tickets, too... if he counts... lol


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Ooohhh! Editors. I love them!!!_

 
They weren't great tbh. We got bored and left after a few minutes.


----------



## Rosario (Mar 23, 2009)

My husband and I when we dated use to make it a ritual to go concerts we still try but now we try to mellow down here is my list....
 U2
Pearl Jam
Smashing Pumpkins
The Cranberries (LOVED)
Garbage
No Doubt (opened for U2 going again this year wohho w/Paramore)
Rage Against the Machine
Stone Temple Pilots
Nine Inch Nails
Third Eye Blind (1st concert)
Fuel 
Our Lady Peace
Live
Creed
Weezer
Foo Fighters (these boys ROCK!!!)
Jimmy Eat World
The Killers
Incubus
Oasis
The Cure
Janet Jackson
Pink
Feist
Nelly Furtado
Juanes (Spanish)
Julieta Venegas (Spanish)
The Kooks
Lykke Li

This year will be adding to the list COLDPLAY so excited!!!

There is probably more bands but the list is to long already hahahah


----------



## envyxo (Mar 23, 2009)

Envy On The Coast (x5) -->hence the username haha
The Starting Line (x5)
Boys Like Girls (x2)
Paramore
Fall Out Boy (x5)
The Maine (x2)
We The Kings (x2)
Mayday Parade (x2)
The Audition (x3)
All Time Low (x4)
Every Avenue
Runner Runner
Plain White T's
Jack's Mannequin
Gym Class Heroes (x2)
Motion City Soundtrack (x2)
Asteria
The Academy Is... (x2)
Valencia (x2)
Brand New
The Used (x2)
30 Seconds to Mars
Hawthorne Heights
The All American Rejects (x2)
Another Day Late
Danger Radio
Pearl Jam
DMB (x5)
311

what can i say? i looooooooove going to shows


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going to try to think back... I think my first concert was in 1985...

Phil Collins
INXS
Billy Idol
NSync
Kelly Clarkson (2x)
Barry Manilow (2x)  LMAO with my parents
Yanni
Styx
Jessica Simpson with Nick Lachey
George Michael
Rolling Stones
Eagles
Stevie Wonder 
Hootie & the Blowfish
Bon Jovi

HMMM... is that it?  It seems like there should be more.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_I would LOVE to see NIN. They're one of the first bands who made me want to explore rock/ industrial/ electronic music and I doubt I'd like the music I'm into now if it weren't for them._

 
DOOOO ITTTTT!!! I have always liked NIN, but I didn't understand exactly how amazing they are until I saw them live. So good. Goosebumps. Of all the shows I've seen that was probably the best.

Going to see Between the Buried and Me on April 4, for the 4th or 5th time, can't remember. Always stoked to see them.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm going to see Britney in April!!!


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 6, 2009)

Went to see Between the Buried and Me last night....sooooo good!!! They played Mordecai and made my fucking year! And I got a picture with Mr. Tommy Rogers. Yeah he looks goofy as fuck but he's still amazing and beautiful and talented and...ahhhh I'm such a dork.


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Apr 6, 2009)

Paul McCartney....he was also my first concert! (2X)
Madonna 
Coldplay
John Mayer
Dave Matthews Band (9 X I think)
Smashing Pumpkins
Barenaked Ladies
Sheryl Crow
Keith Urban (2x)
Carrie Underwood
Dixie Chicks
Rascal Flatts
James Taylor (2x)
Eagles
The Wailers (at least 4 times)
Los Lonely Boys
Third Eye Blind
Train
Common
OAR (4 or so times)
The Used
All American Rejects
Dickie Betts (of the Allman Brothers)
Medeski, Martin & Wood
Robert Randolph

I feel like there are more...but that's all my caffeine-deprived brain can think of now...


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have seen:

The Monkeys (lol this was a free concert I got dragged to when I was young)
Garth Brooks (this was when he was HUGE and you had to wait hrs to get tix)
John Michael Montgomery
Metallica
Linkin Park
Deftones
Limp Bizkit
Children Of Bodem (waited with the boy after the show and met them!)
Tool

and in a couple weeks I will be seeing Mastadon!!!!!!!!


----------



## belle89 (Apr 6, 2009)

Good Charlotte
Britney Spears
Aerosmith
Mary J. Blige
Gym Class Heroes
Trey Songz
J. Holiday
The Roots
Cobra Starship (I got a picture with Alex Suarez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
The Cool Kids (I got a picture with Mikey...he's so qt)
T-Pain

In a couple of weeks I'll see the All American Rejects and Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## panther27 (Apr 6, 2009)

I will be seeing Poison,Def Leppard and Cheap Trick in July,my SO bought tickets for me as a birthday present


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 7, 2009)

ok i havent been to that many cuz i have been broke buying all my mac

Here is my list

Bullet for my valentine 2x

Rob Zombie

Lacuna Coil

Bullets and Octane

Drop Dead Gorgeous 

Creed

Boyz II men

Bone Thugz(I know)

Jonas Brothers (with my littlegirl)

Demi lovato(with my little girl)

Hannah Montana(with my little girl)

Cheetah girls(with my little girl)


Thats it for now.   Im going to see Paramore,  The Sounds and No doubt in May.


----------



## MACLovin (Apr 8, 2009)

Ive been to a few.. i'll try to remember them in order!

-Smashing Pumpkins/Garbage (my first concert when i was like 14, haha)
-Bush
-Silverchair
-Vans Warped Tour '99 (whoever was there, i dont really remember, lol)

random local bands and music festivals.. i really dont recall every band. 


more recent:
-Freestyle concert (TKA, Lisa Lisa, Stevie B, etc)
-American Idol tour '07 w/ my mom and little sis


and I saw Heart last weekend with my Pops!! it was awesome.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (May 2, 2010)

......


----------



## kaliraksha (May 3, 2010)

Wow, I hope I can remember. Most of the bulk that I can't remember are from festivals or events. I will probably forget so many:

Sarah McLachlan
MIA
Ozzy
System of a Down
Lamb of God
Staind
Foo Fighters
Tool
A Perfect Circle
Deftones
Toadies
Jimmy Eat World
Smashing Pumpkins 
Oasis
Weezer
KoRn
System of a Down
Ferry Corsten
DJ Tiesto
Blue October
Red Man
Method Man
Ying Yang Twins
Incubus
Limp Bizkit (haha, oh HS!)
Blind Guardian
Gojira
TI


----------



## InspiredBlue (May 3, 2010)

I'm not a huge concert person, but I've been to a couple that were really special to me:

Michael Jakcson (HIStory tour)
Madonna (Sticky & Sweet tour)

Other random ones:

Craig David
Eminem
Lenny Kravitz
Depeche Mode

Lady Gaga is in town this week, but I really can't justify the expense at the moment. Otherwise I'd love to see her live.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 3, 2010)

oh my... well Im 27, and My show going days were when I was 16-22.. so most of the bands I post are probably some what unfamiliar to most of you... although some of them are still around..  ( Hopefully I didn't name some twice.. I went through my ticket stubs ( I saved almost all of them.. yay for being a sentimental pack rat!) 

Johnny Cash ( first concert Ever) 
NOFX
All for Nothing
weezer
Avail
Fenix TX
A New Found Glory x 4
Dropkick Murpheys
Good Riddance
Green Day
Saves the Day x2 
Long Beach Dub Allstars
No Motiv x 10+ ( local band I used to LOVE ) 
Sum 41 x 6 ( walked backstage once and met the band while they were warming up. they were cool) 
Face to face
The Offspring
The Donnas
Jurassic 5
Less Than Jake x3 
Flogging Molly
Millencolin x2 
Unwritten Law
MXPX x4 
311
Pennywise
Rancid
Switch
The Ataris
The Misfits
The Vandals
Me First and the Gimme Gimmes
Mest x2 
Midtown
AFI
Alien Ant Farm
Catch 22
Good Charlotte x 3
Jimmy Eat World
Apex Theory
Bouncing Souls
Deviates
One Man Army
Save Ferris
The Lunachicks
The Ataris
The Deviates
The Hippos
Lagwagon
Midtown
Mighty Mighty Bosstones
No Use For A Name
Simple Plan
Something Corporate
TSOL
Distillers
Lefty
The Living End
Distillers
The Benjamins
The Juliana Theory
Thrice
Thursday
Alkaline Trio
Sugarcult
The Used
Vendetta Red
Yellowcard
Bad Religion
Papa Roach ( ugh ..yack ) 
Five Iron Frenzy

and 

Katy Perry.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 3, 2010)

I haven't seen a lot.
These have been recently, past 6 years
Tool (4x)
Lady Gaga (1x)

The past 11 years
N*Sync
Backstreet Boys


----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

Everclear (twice)
Britney Spears
N Sync
Eric Clapton
Aretha Franklin
James Taylor
Jason Mraz (~5 times)
Dave Matthews Band (~4x)
O.A.R. (2x)
The Darkness
Maroon 5 (2x)
John Mayer (2x)
The Strokes <3 <3 <3
The Killers (2x)
Interpol
TobyMac
Foo Fighters
Mary J. Blige
Blink 182
Fall Out Boy
Coldplay (2x) <3<3<3<3


I feel like I'm forgetting some but I just can't remember.


----------



## Didididums (May 29, 2010)

I have seeeennnn In order: 

The ordinary Boys
Arctic Monkeys
Reverand and the Makers
The Rascals
The Enemy
Jack Penate
Morrissey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<3
Franz Ferdinand
Rammstein
Combichrist
Depeche Mode
AND soooonnn to be PARAMORE! <3


----------



## littlersx (May 30, 2010)

Bryan Adams
Counting Crows
Wallflowers
Jann Arden (she opened for Moxy Fruvous - two completely differently genres and where is MF now???)
Lilith Fair - Sarah McLachlan, Indigo Girls, Wild Strawberries, etc.


----------



## kc8 (Jun 1, 2010)

Only 2!

Mariah Carey (Really fun concernt however hated waiting forever for her to start! True Diva!  =) )

Celine Dion (I watched her in Vegas.  I totally cried!  Maybe because I had the flu and was so feverish..ha!)


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 4, 2010)

Lets see.. 

Bon Jovi twice (once in Sweden and once in Germany)
Rammstein twice (both in Manchester)
DAD once (Denmark)

seen afew local bands here and there too


----------



## spunky (Jun 6, 2010)

rammstein twice [glasgow and stuttgart]
manowar - i missed my big sister's wedding for them!
bon jovi twice 
motley crue
kiss
duran duran [they were amazing! haha!]
guns n'roses
sebastian bach
take that
slayer

and a kajillion more that i can't be bothered listing. i go to far too many shows!


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jun 8, 2010)

update:

Britney Spears (x3) front row once =D
Twista
Ciara
London After Midnight
The Birthday Massacre
Mindless Self Indulgence
The Pussycat Dolls
Kristinia DeBarge (sp?)
Jordin Sparks
Confide (x2)
This Romantic Tragedy
Miss May I
Molotov Solution
Destruction of a Rose
Taking Sides
Saosin
Fearless Fearless
The Crush
Electric Valentine
Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 8, 2010)

My list is humiliating, so I'll spare myself the embarrassment.

I have seen John Mayer three times though, two of them front row


----------



## nursie (Jun 10, 2010)

KISS
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers
Styx
Aerosmith
Whitney Houston

+forgettable local and state fair concerts various unsuccessful artists


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

Nsync
O-Town haha it was awesome
Taste of Chaos- Atreyu, Thrice, Street Drup Corps, As I Lay Dying etc.
Daughtry with Day of Fire
Warped Tour
Nickelback
Three Days Grace
Papa Roach
Journey- The drummer Dean is my friends dad. He lives in Salem where I live ha.
I'm going to see Adam Lambert


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 10, 2010)

Britney Spears (x2)
Green Day and New Found Glory
Truce and Tyson (awesome locals!)
Fall Out Boy
All American Rejects (x2)
Good Charlotte
Hawthorne Heights
From First to Last
The Hush Sound
Alice in Chains
Pussycat Dolls
Daughtry
Going to see Minus the Bear next weekend!


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 10, 2010)

Three Days Grace
Seether
Shinedown
311
Breaking Benjamin
Nine Inch Nails


----------



## winwin (Jul 10, 2010)

Green Day (4x)
Backstreet Boys (2x)
Blink 182
Maroon 5
Goo Goo Dolls
O-Town
Bon Jovi (2x)
Tool
U2
Red Hot Chili Peppers
No Doubt (2x)
98 Degrees


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been to a ton of concerts and festivals so I've seen so many I can't even remember...

Nine Inch Nails
System of a Down
Mars Volta
The Ataris (many many many times <3)
Backstreet Boys (4x)
N Sync
Garth Brooks
Chris LeDoux (4x)
Brooks and Dunn
lots of other country people I can't remember
NOFX (2x)
Bad Religion
Rancid
Good Charlotte
311
Alkaline Trio
No Use For a Name
All
Blink 182

I've been to Warped Tour 3 times so I cannot even begin to remember everyone I've seen there, I have lists written down somewhere, LOL.  

Going to see The Ataris again at the end of this month, I can't wait!


----------



## MACterliastic (Jul 11, 2010)

Alas, just one concert pour moi.. Miike Snow.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 12, 2010)

Evanescence
Breaking Benjamin
3 Days Grace
Seether
Korn
Deftones
Stone Sour
Flyleaf
Dir en grey
10 Years
Deadsy
Bury Your Dead
Bullets and Octane
Atreyu
Hellyeah
Trivium
Droid
Five Finger Death Punch
Through You
Invitro
Twin Method
Bloodsimple
Slipknot
Killswitch Engage
Damn 13
Unearth
Hatebreed 
3 Inches Of Blood
Threat Signal
Slayer
Bleeding Through
Marilyn Manson
Disturbed
DragonForce
Underoath
Machine Head
Mastodon
36 Crazyfists
Airbourne
Suicide Silence
The Red Chord
Black Tide
Walls of Jericho
The Birthday Massacre
Skindred
Metallica
Godsmack
Black Maria
Finger Eleven
Blue October

Some have been a few to several times....I go to a lot of metal festivals.


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

I've seen :

Justin Timberlake with an apperance from 50 Cent & Timbaland
Nelly
Christina Aguilara
Beyonce
Britney spears
Pearl Jam

Beyonce was the best she puts on a brilliant show ! And britney was the worst major Fail !


----------

